# Favorite day of the week?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you have a favorite day of the week? Why is it your favorite?


Though it can vary from week to week, in general I always love Fridays. On Fridays, there's this nice calmer feel; some of my favorite classes with my favorite people; I get to go home from the university in the afternoon and spend a nice evening with my family; the evenings just feel like they are meant for unwinding and taking a much need deep breath!

How about you?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

If you don't like monday-thursday you probably hate your job /course.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I love monday because it is the day I'm most motivated. It is just like a new fresh start. I would almost consider calling it a day of hope.
While Friday just feels like a day of corruption. It feels like I should be happy but I'm really not because I'm just looking at what I have reached in the week and recognize that I have failed. Then it seems like everyone is excited to have some fun, fun fun, fun, fun on the weekend while I don't. 
And I also hate sundays but I can't really explain why. I just feel extremely suicidal on that day.


----------



## hmmngbrd (Oct 18, 2017)

I love Saturday. It's the first day of weekend and another day is waiting for me to spend my weekend. Thus, less pressure I feel.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Saturday.

I know I can wake up late that day, and I know I can sleep late that night as well without any worries for tomorrow, also a weekend day.


----------



## Spirited (Oct 14, 2017)

Probably friday, because it's generally the most active day of the week. For still being a day of work/study while at the same time the beginning of the week-end and fun.

On the other hand, sunday is generally the most boring day of the week to me.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

On Fridays I go to sleep when the sun rises without the stress of not getting enough sleep and that's the best kind of liberty I personally enjoy.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Friday! Fun late nights, either at home in my room or going out into town. Monday I have Friday on my mind. Not the most original choice but hey, it's true!

Sundays are great too.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Fuck Monday-Thursday.

The problem with Friday is that you still have to do more or less the same things as on Monday-Thursday. While the future relief of Saturday makes Friday attractive, it doesn't change the fact that it by itself isn't much different than Monday-Thursday at all.

The problem with Sunday is that despite being a free day (which ironically is the etymology of Friday), it bears the dread of Monday. You can't really enjoy the freedom and pleasure as you can with Saturday with the thoughts of Monday in the back of your head.
Additionally, in Germany, as well as many countries probably, certain stores aren't allowed to be open on Sunday (for Christian reasons, called *Ruhetag* meaning "rest day"), which degrades the quality of Sunday as a free day, and gives Saturday a similar dread in regards to Sunday as Sunday has in regards to Monday, in the sense that one has to buy shit on Saturday before it's too late.

*Saturday is the obvious best day by far.*


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

Saturday. Duh.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Because of the way the deposit to my bank works due to my work schedule, I get paid on Thursday for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday's work. So, that's my biggest paycheck of the week.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Friday and Saturday, always. Which one I like more at the moment depends on my classes/job schedule. Right now I prefer Saturdays. I feel like when I was a kid, I loved Tuesday or something strange like that... back when school was utopia, lol.  



Endogeny said:


> *Saturday is the obvious best day by far.*


Your reasoning is sound, my friend.


----------



## King Marcy (Oct 4, 2017)

Friday, since it's the only day I can relax and sleep later than usually


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Saturday


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

This week, it's tomorrow (tuesday). Just depends who I get to spend time with!!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Wednesday because of the calmth.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Saturday. Best day in the week by far. Sunday the shops close early, it's too sleepy and the world is mostly hungover. But Saturday, you can lie in, have a lazy brunch, hang out with friends, cook glorious meals, go to the theatre, cinema etc. Basically, the world is your oyster on Saturday, and after that the oyster slams shut to herald a new week... Sigh.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I mean, I like Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, but those can also be very awful days where I'm not motivated at all and sit in a stupor until Monday when I'm forced to engage again. I like freedom for freedom's sake, but I don't make the most of it and end up feeling awful. I voted that no particular day stands out to me. Days are just days, and one can be my favorite day depending on my attitude.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Thursday.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I like Saturdays

You can wake up whenever you want (most times) and causally joy the day, aka laze around, without rushing to finish everything before Monday (that's what Sundays are for lol)


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Friday.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Sabbath (i.e. Friday and Saturday).


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

My favourite day is Thursday because it is a reminder that fun will commence Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Also I can ease myself as nearing the end of a working week.


----------

